# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Dover (Ντόβερ)

## .voyager

Ένα νέο thread για το λιμάνι του Dover, το κοντινότερο στη Γαλλία (34 μίλια) λιμάνι της Βρετανίας, το μεγαλύτερο σε εμπορική και επιβατική κίνηση προς την τελευταία και ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα της Ευρώπης. Ένα πραγματικά σύγχρονο λιμάνι, με εξοπλισμό και διαδικασίες check-in και επιβίβασης αντίστοιχα των αεροδρομίων. Μετά από δυο αναβολές, είχα τη χαρά να το επισκεφτώ και να κάνω το διάπλου της Μάγχης, αυτή τη φορά με πλοίο, τον οποίο συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα στους λάτρεις των κατά τα ευρωπαϊκά πρότυπα νεότευκτων (και μη).

----------


## nkr

Καμια σχεση με τα παραδοσιακα λιμανια παντως.

----------


## nippon

Μπορεις να μας πεις απο πρωτο χερι πως ηταν απο κινηση σε επιβατες και φορτηγα

----------


## .voyager

Λόγω bank holiday sτη Βρετανία, αρκεί να σου πω πως από Calais (στο οποίο είχαν ταξιδέψει Βρετανοί) προς Dover δεν υπήρχαν εισιτήρια με τη SeaFrance ούτε για foot passenger, στα απογευματινά και βραδινά δρομολόγια. Δεδομένου ότι φορτηγά τα ferries της P&O είχαν και στην πλώρη, μάλλον καλά πηγαίνανε...
Ωστόσο και από Dover προς Calais η κίνηση στο Pride of Kent μου φάνηκε αρκετή. Στο μεταξύ, η αποβίβαση και επιβίβαση διήρκησαν 45'...

----------


## nippon

Tο Eurotunnel βλεπω δεν επηρεασε σε μεγαλο βαθμο την οικονομικη βιωσιμοτητα των ακτοπλοικων εταρειων. Υπαρχουν ακομη ανθρωποι που 8ελουν να διαπλεουν το στενο της Μαγχης παρα μεσα σε μια σκοτεινη μαυρη τρυπα που ειναι ατελειωτη!

----------


## .voyager

> Tο Eurotunnel βλεπω δεν επηρεασε σε μεγαλο βαθμο την οικονομικη βιωσιμοτητα των ακτοπλοικων εταρειων. Υπαρχουν ακομη ανθρωποι που 8ελουν να διαπλεουν το στενο της Μαγχης παρα μεσα σε μια σκοτεινη μαυρη τρυπα που ειναι ατελειωτη!


Έχω περάσει από το τούνελ με το Eurostar από Λονδίνο για Παρίσι. Το διάστημα μέσα στο τούνελ είναι περίπου 20', αν θυμάμαι καλά. Είναι ανάλογα τι προτιμά ο επιβάτης. Κάποιος που ταξιδεύει χωρίς αυτοκίνητο, θα πάρει τραίνο...

----------


## gtogias

> Tο Eurotunnel βλεπω δεν επηρεασε σε μεγαλο βαθμο την οικονομικη βιωσιμοτητα των ακτοπλοικων εταρειων. Υπαρχουν ακομη ανθρωποι που 8ελουν να διαπλεουν το στενο της Μαγχης παρα μεσα σε μια σκοτεινη μαυρη τρυπα που ειναι ατελειωτη!


Καλημέρα

Το αντίθετο. Την επηρέασε και μάλιστα κατά πολύ. Ήδη το τραίνο έχει την πλειοψηφία των μετακινήσεων της Μάγχης. Εκεί που έχει πρόβλημα είναι οι μεταφορές όπου λόγω της πρακτικής αδυναμίας των κρατικών σιδηροδρόμων της Γαλλίας να μεταφέρουν αγαθά, στρέφονται όλοι στα πλοία. 

Με λίγα λόγια αν είχαν φύγει οι νταλίκες, όπως έχουν κάνει ήδη οι επιβάτες, θα ήταν πολύ δύσκολα τα πράγματα για τις εταιρείες.

----------


## .voyager

Λιμάνι Dover

IMG_3462.JPG

----------


## Natsios

> Λιμάνι Dover
> 
> IMG_3462.JPG


Να τολμησουμε να πουμε οτι ισως καποια απο αυτα τα βαπορακια να τα δουμε στο μελλον στο Αιγαιο?

----------


## Rocinante

> Να τολμησουμε να πουμε οτι ισως καποια απο αυτα τα βαπορακια να τα δουμε στο μελλον στο Αιγαιο?


Φοβερες πλωρες.
Η μια χειροτερη απο την αλλη...
Ειδικα το Pride of Burgundy ειναι σαν .... μυστρι

----------

